
Ask HN: Private API Aggregation Services - ponderingHplus
I am currently building a personal dashboard that visualizes the various web-connected activities I participate in day-to-day. I am still in the scratch pad stage, but the general idea is to have various sections that have dedicated visualizations for:<p>What I&#x27;m Learning - Data from coursera, udacity, etc.  
What I&#x27;m Working On - Data from github, trello, Upwork  
What I&#x27;m Reading - pocket, kindle  
Who I&#x27;m meeting - meetup.com  
What I&#x27;m saying - twitter, reddit, HN, blog, SO.  
And an overall classification viz to automatically identify themes across my activities.<p>Currently mocking up early designs, and a design decision that&#x27;s come up is if I should develop this to be easily customizable for other users who might find the final product useful. But developing this would dip into the world of user authentication and web security, something I do not have experience with.<p>The Question(s): 
1. Are there existing solutions that handle private account API calls across multiple services geared towards applications like the described use-case?  
2. Are there other options to provide individual use, but avoid handling authentication (ie. opensource github repo with config file for individuals to setup API keys and Auth.)<p>I&#x27;ve done some of my own research, and I&#x27;m not opposed to learning Authentication and Security best practices, but it&#x27;s something I want to consider carefully and include opinions and suggestions from those more experienced than myself.<p>Thanks,
-pH+
======
adwmayer
Not sure if it's quite what you're looking for but Cloudrail
([http://cloudrail.com/](http://cloudrail.com/)) seems like it might help. I
haven't played with it myself though and it doesn't look like their list of
APIs covers everything you want, but it seems like a start.

------
umeboshi
A Viz Dash for day to day activites, I'd start w/
[http://Cyfe.com](http://Cyfe.com), which has a lot of integrations prebuilt.
For free you could try MSFT powerbi, which is more robust, but could work.

